# Ant erkennt die Packages nicht



## Domcek (21. Nov 2008)

Hi,

ich will eine RCP Projekt mit Hilfe von Ant in eine lauffähige Applikation umwandeln.
Beim kompilieren der Klassen meldet der Build immer wieder zurück das es gewisse Packages nicht gibt.

So z.b.:

[javac]....package org.eclipse.jface.resource does not exist
[javac] import org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor;
.
.
usw.

Wie ist es möglich Ant mitzuteilen das es diese Packages gibt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Dominik


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2008)

Du musst die jars in den classpath für den javac task aufnehmen aufnehmen.
Beispiel:


```
<javac destdir="blubb" failonerror="true" verbose="true" debug="on">
			<bootclasspath path="${bootclasspath}" />
			<classpath>
				<fileset dir="${eclipse.home}">
					<include name="plugins/org.eclipse.*.jar" />
				</fileset>
				<fileset dir="${java.home}" ></fileset>
			</classpath>
			<src path="src/ant/" />
		</javac>
```


----------



## Domcek (24. Nov 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank, es geht soweit. Nun habe ich noch eine Klasse (Person.java), welche aber in einem anderen Projekt existiert, diese Klasse benutze ich aber in dem Projekt in dem das build.xml liegt.

Ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, das ich dieses .java file genauso einbinde wie zuvor mit den .jar files. Leider funktioniert dies nicht. Zur Vereinfachung habe ich die Person.java in das eclipse/plugin directory gelegt.

Zuvor hatte ich bereits mit dem Pfad zum Workspace probiert, aber ich konnte keine Lösung finden.

Hier der XML Code:
		<javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${build}">
	         <bootclasspath path="${bootclasspath}" />
	         <classpath>
	            <fileset dir="${eclipse.home}">
	               <include name="plugins/*.java" />
	            </fileset> 
	            <fileset dir="${eclipse.home}">
	               <include name="plugins/org.eclipse.*.jar" />
	            </fileset>
	            <fileset dir="${java.home}" ></fileset>
	         </classpath>
	      </javac>


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Dome


----------

